# 501c3 questions?



## jerseygurl1986 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it legal for a 501c3 to use funds donated to the rescue, to help someone affiliated with the rescue's personal debts? I am aware of a situation where an affiliated member of a rescue I know, cannot afford to pay her emergency vet bills. The rescue has offered to pay for part of the bill, yet claims they will have to fundraise to recover these funds given to this individual. Nowhere did it say this person will reimburse the rescue for this "donation". This person cannot afford a specialist to see their animal, so the rescue is kicking in their much needed $$$, while they claim to be low on funds and such. I have recently donated $ to this rescue, but do not want to see my $ go towards paying someone's elses' debts, instead of going to rats in need. Just want some opinions and more info if this situation is legal or not...


----------



## MainelyRatRescue (Oct 6, 2007)

No worries, she ended up not needing our help. I should have been clear when I said raise funds to pay it back, I meant among ourselves. The fact is she needed the money ASAP and with the death of Tom McLean we are starting a fund in his name which will help with situations like this. This will be a fund that people can donate to and will know what that money is used for.

I'm only sorry you didn't feel comfortable asking me or us personally. 
Kim


----------

